# Mini lathe



## Mike Caffery (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, Just wanted to get some feedback re: mini lathes. I've been looking at a Jet 1014 to add to my shop. So far the only lathe I've used is my shopsmith mark V 510 but I think it may be time to go to a mini since all I do now is turn small projects. Your opinions are much appreciated.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't know anything about Jet lathes. I went the economy route and got a HF 10 X 18 about 2 years ago and really like it. Have to change belt positions by hand though.

Ray

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 19, 2014)

Last month, I got a used Jet 1014 lathe. I really like it for turning pens. I turn the pen blanks on the Jet and then finish them on my 1950's Craftsman lathe.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 19, 2014)

For small turning if you aren't doing a ton of it, even the Excelsior lathe form Rockler isn't too bad, I turned about 4,000 pens before I had to do bearings in it. and I still use it for wet sanding and polishing after upgrading to a Delta variable speed benchtop.


----------



## Mike Caffery (Feb 20, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> I don't know anything about Jet lathes.  I went the economy route and got a HF 10 X 18 about 2 years ago and really like it. Have to change belt positions by hand though.
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray.


----------



## Mike Caffery (Feb 20, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> I don't know anything about Jet lathes. I went the economy route and got a HF 10 X 18 about 2 years ago and really like it. Have to change belt positions by hand though.
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray.


Schroedc said:


> For small turning if you aren't doing a ton of it, even the Excelsior lathe form Rockler isn't too bad, I turned about 4,000 pens before I had to do bearings in it. and I still use it for wet sanding and polishing after upgrading to a Delta variable speed benchtop.


Thank you.


----------



## Mike Caffery (Feb 20, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Last month, I got a used Jet 1014 lathe. I really like it for turning pens. I turn the pen blanks on the Jet and then finish them on my 1950's Craftsman lathe.


Thanks Karl.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Another note on the HF 10X18. When you need more length, you can get the Rockler Bed Extension for their Excelsior lathe and add 20 inches more length. Bolts right up.

Ray

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Feb 23, 2014)

A lot of people talk badly about HF tools.... and while the majority aren't much good. I have both sizes of Lathes they make and they are Basically Jet knock offs... Now not having known anything else really other then my Grandfathers Shop Smith like them. They do what you need them to do.... spin wood. IMO


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 23, 2014)

I can't really give any feedback on the Jet but all I have read is good.
You also may want to look at the Nova Comet2. Two inch more throw, two inches longer between centers, and 3/4HP compared to the Jet 1/2.
Electronic speed control over three ranges and reverse.
I purchased one for my daughter about a year ago and so far no problems at all.
Tools Plus has it on sale for $485 with free shipping.
http://www.tools-plus.com/nova-lathes-46300.html


----------



## Mike Caffery (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Mike.


----------

